# New photos



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

See Quiet Time loft photos here  Jan-Feb 2008 

http://community.webshots.com/album/562648931TkeOtq?vhost=community


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those are WONDERFUL! Thank you! Have you recovered yet from your Satinette bashing?  

Terry


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Those are WONDERFUL! Thank you! Have you recovered yet from your Satinette bashing?
> 
> Terry


 Don't know what you are typing about.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

A_Smith said:


> Don't know what you are typing about.


 I think I do, She could have thought you were Renee.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A_Smith said:


> Don't know what you are typing about.


Maybe it isn't a Satinette ?? Here's a link to the video I was referring to: http://pets.webshots.com/video/3020869420098684219gKKgMw

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

What very Pretty Pigeons You Have. Thanks For Sharing The Pictures They Are Great. I really Loved That White / Grey Looking Baby Not Sure What The Color Name is But It Sure Is Cute. 
are They Racing Pigeons If So I Hope They Do Great For You This Year.


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

hehe beautiful birds =] Im glad you're taking good care of them and that pigeon protect her/his eggs is just adorable


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Nosferatu09 said:


> hehe beautiful birds =] Im glad you're taking good care of them and that pigeon protect her/his eggs is just adorable


Next month. (or should I say at the end of this month) I do have another video from same protective mother.  Today the babys jumped out of the nest (just next to bowl) and eat on there own. BUT still have not made it to the loft floor yet.


----------

